# BBQ Sauce for someone with Interstitial Cystitis (IC)? (No tomatoes!)



## srr5008 (Jul 27, 2020)

Long time lurker, first time poster. I've been bitten by the smoking bug this summer, and have been doing a lot of experimental smoking with pretty good results (so far). I'd love to have my in-laws over for a BBQ, but my mother-in-law has a disease called Interstitial Cystitis - it's a pretty debilitating disease that causes her intense bladder pain when she eats the wrong foods. 

I am looking to see if anyone has ever experimented with making a sauce that doesn't involve ketchup? I am no culinary whiz, and I have been using Jeff's recipe. I would love to find some ketchup-alternative item to use when making sauce, to prevent any flare-ups for her (I believe it is the acidity from the tomatoes that causes her reaction). 

Any ideas would be appreciated!


----------



## JC in GB (Jul 27, 2020)

Have you looked into a mustard based sauce?  They are very different than a ketchup sauce but are still quite tasty.  Also, you could always go Memphis style on your ribs.  No sauce...

A mustard sauce may have a good amount of vinegar in it as well so if she is sensitive to acid that may still be too much.

Serve some sauce on the side for those that might want it.

JC


----------



## srr5008 (Jul 27, 2020)

JC in GB said:


> Have you looked into a mustard based sauce?  They are very different than a ketchup sauce but are still quite tasty.  Also, you could always go Memphis style on your ribs.  No sauce...
> 
> A mustard sauce may have a good amount of vinegar in it as well so if she is sensitive to acid that may still be too much.
> 
> ...



Thank you for the mustard idea - I will look into the vinegar aspect concerning her diet.

Serving sauce on the side crossed my mine (and is my backup option - probably should have mentioned that up front). 

For some reason she tends to get embarrassed about her diet restrictions (it's not her fault, so I have no idea why) and she usually winds up mortified when people have to go out of their way to make special dishes or put certain things on the side to accommodate her disease. Sauce on the side is certainly an option, I just figured if I could cook up some type of alternative that would work for her and that I could serve to everyone, it might be a nice way to include her in something "normal."


----------



## drunkenmeatfist (Jul 27, 2020)

What are you planning on cooking? If you smoke chicken then you could make or buy some Alabama white sauce for it. If you are doing pulled pork there are plenty of finishing sauces that aren't tomato based.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 27, 2020)

As said above if she can toletate vinegar, then a finishing sauce like this one may work. I use it on PP & ribs & don’t feel the need for BBQ sauce.





						SoFlaQuer's Finishing Sauce (For Pulled Pork)
					

I copied this to a separate post due to the requests for it! -------------------------------------------------------------------------------- The Finishing Sauce I use is as follows:   1 Cup Cider Vinegar  2 Tablespoons Brown Sugar  1 Teaspoon Tony Chachere's Cajun Seasoning  1 Teaspoon Course...




					www.smokingmeatforums.com
				



Al


----------



## srr5008 (Jul 27, 2020)

drunkenmeatfist said:


> What are you planning on cooking? If you smoke chicken then you could make or buy some Alabama white sauce for it. If you are doing pulled pork there are plenty of finishing sauces that aren't tomato based.



More than likely it will be ribs or pulled pork (or both!)


----------



## srr5008 (Jul 27, 2020)

SmokinAl said:


> As said above if she can toletate vinegar, then a finishing sauce like this one may work. I use it on PP & ribs & don’t feel the need for BBQ sauce.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks Al. I did a little looking and I'm seeing vinegar on the general do-not-eat list, but I also know that everyone with IC has different triggers. I'll have to talk to my FIL and see if vinegar is something she is able to have.


----------



## JC in GB (Jul 27, 2020)

srr5008 said:


> Thank you for the mustard idea - I will look into the vinegar aspect concerning her diet.
> 
> Serving sauce on the side crossed my mine (and is my backup option - probably should have mentioned that up front).
> 
> For some reason she tends to get embarrassed about her diet restrictions (it's not her fault, so I have no idea why) and she usually winds up mortified when people have to go out of their way to make special dishes or put certain things on the side to accommodate her disease. Sauce on the side is certainly an option, I just figured if I could cook up some type of alternative that would work for her and that I could serve to everyone, it might be a nice way to include her in something "normal."



Then Memphis style ribs are perfect.  You can tell everyone they are meant to be eaten without sauce but you can have some on standby for those who want saucy ribs.


----------



## SmokinGumby (Jul 27, 2020)

Apple Butter makes a PHENOMENAL base for a BBQ sauce!  Add some garlic, some heat, and some salt and BAM!


----------



## oldsmokerdude (Jul 27, 2020)

I always serve my Q dry, with an assortment of "table" sauces for guests to choose from.  You might try the Carolina Mustard Sauce in my signature. It does have some vinegar in it (as does prepared mustard) but you could omit it for a little less tangy sauce. There are also ton of mayonnaise based "white" sauces out there you could try (I have one that I make if you would like the recipe). 

But as others have said, I usually like my Q "Memphis Style" with no sauce at all. Let the meat speak for itself so to speak.

Good luck.


----------



## JC in GB (Jul 27, 2020)

oldsmokerdude said:


> I always serve my Q dry, with an assortment of "table" sauces for guests to choose from.  You might try the Carolina Mustard Sauce in my signature. It does have some vinegar in it (as does prepared mustard) but you could omit it for a little less tangy sauce. There are also ton of mayonnaise based "white" sauces out there you could try (I have one that I make if you would like the recipe).
> 
> But as others have said, I usually like my Q "Memphis Style" with no sauce at all. Let the meat speak for itself so to speak.
> 
> Good luck.



Copied and saved that Carolina Mustard sauce recipe.  The first time I had mustard sauce on my pulled pork, I was plenty skeptical but it was super tasty.  A very nice deviation from the sweet and tangy style ketchup sauces.

JC


----------



## smokin peachey (Jul 27, 2020)

SmokinGumby said:


> Apple Butter makes a PHENOMENAL base for a BBQ sauce!  Add some garlic, some heat, and some salt and BAM!


Yes apple butter is awesome on lots of things.


----------



## Gecko10 (Jul 27, 2020)

That


SmokinGumby said:


> Apple Butter makes a PHENOMENAL base for a BBQ sauce!  Add some garlic, some heat, and some salt and BAM!



Great idea. Thanks.


----------



## bbqbrett (Jul 27, 2020)

I don't have any recipes myself but I have seen a number of sauces that are Asian based made with peanut butter, soy sauce and some other ingredients.

Also have seen some that are fruit based that are balanced with soy sauce, fish sauce etc. and thickened with either corn syrup or corn starch.  If those sound like possibilities you might give Google a try.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jul 27, 2020)

If Apple Butter/Sauce is not and issue, this sauce is great on Pork or Chicken...JJ

*Apple Butter Sage BBQ Sauce*

1C Apple Butter
2C Apple Sauce
3T Dijon Mustard
2T Brown Sugar
1tsp Rubbed Sage or 1T Minced Fresh Sage.
1/2tsp Black Pepper
1/2tsp Salt
1/8tsp Cinnamon

Optional: 2-3 Apples, peeled, diced and sauteed until golden brown and tender in 2T Butter. Makes a chunky Sauce for Pulled Pork.

Place all in a pot and simmer on low until desired thickness but still pourable. Adjust sweet/salt to taste. Spoon over meat to Caramelize, during last 30-60 minutes of Cook time...


----------



## srr5008 (Jul 27, 2020)

Thanks everyone for the suggestions! You all really got the gears turning. Very much appreciated!


----------



## srr5008 (Jul 27, 2020)

chef jimmyj said:


> If Apple Butter/Sauce is not and issue, this sauce is great on Pork or Chicken...JJ
> 
> *Apple Butter Sage BBQ Sauce*
> 
> ...



Thanks JJ! I'm going to give this a try!


----------

